# Scallop Cove



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone evey stay in the Scallop Cove Villas? We booked a week there the second week of August. Hows the boat dock, whats the place like? We have always stayed in the state park so trying to figure out what all we need to bring. Thanks Chad


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

How did you manage to get reservations there in Aug.? They are really nice little cottages in a great location for scalloping. You can keep your boat anchored out from the pier because it's protected by Pig Island. Watch the tides, you may not be able to get your boat out when you want. Walking distance to store/gas. If you have a cast net try the mullet on low tide around the end of Pig Island. You'll enjoy it. Unless it's changed, there's just a pier to load and unload your boat, not to keep it docked.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I just lucked up and the week we wanted to go was open on villa #6 so we snatched it up. Ive been going the last 10+years and have fished pig bayou and floundered in there. Theres a channel that runs real close that shoots out twards blacks and my dads bringing his pontoon boat and Im bringing a 14' grizzly so hopefully we shouldnt have to worry about the tides,hopefully. 

It looks like a pretty big dock and was under the impression that you could leave you boat docked. Hopefully we can.

Going to be nice to be close to the store thats for sure. Thanks


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

We actually booked the villa yesterday, I was very supprised they had an opening.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd bring 2 anchors for each boat and anchor just off the end of the pier. It' easy to wade out and pull your boat back to the pier for loading. I'd get a chart from West Marine so you can follow the channels. I've caught small sharks in the channel on the other side of Pig and I've seen a few big ones.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Heck yeah, that deep channel out in front of the docks over on Blacks island holds some monster bull sharks as well.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Whhaaaattttt ?!?!?  ... I've swam / Scalloped in that area when it was murky and overcast before , DANG :no:


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a 6' ish bull shark swim all around me in about 3' of water a few years back, grant it I was shooting mullet with a pole spear. He checked out what was going on and swam off. If you go fishing on the flats out behid black EARLY in the am before all the boats start showing up you can watch sharks busting up the mullet, its actually pretty cool and they are fun to catch. BlackTips and Bulls are plentiful out there.


----------

